# Snake Skin backing



## gtfisherman (May 27, 2011)

I've been looking around at different bows and etc and have this question.

What does snake skin backing do for a trad bow?


----------



## HALOJmpr (May 27, 2011)

Natural camo and looks purty .... there may be a minimal gain in speed but not so you would notice.  a sinew backed bow would be better if you were looking for more speed but I've heard they tend to have more hand shock.  I'm sure the real experts will chime in soon!


----------



## dpoole (May 27, 2011)

i hear tell because of the high humidy in this part of the country you have to be carefull with sinew backing. That is why it was much more popular out west where they have low hunidity.


----------



## FVR (May 27, 2011)

The only time I put snakeskin on a bow was to purdy it up.  Many will use it to cover a sinew backed bow for extra protection from the elements.  That is debateable depending on how you seal your sinew.


----------



## Ellbow (May 27, 2011)

I would say it's just for looks as well. Can't see where it would have anything to do with the performance of the bow. 
El


----------



## Apex Predator (May 27, 2011)

Makes em purty!


----------



## bronco611 (May 27, 2011)

cool lookin bow but could scare the mess out of ya if you lay it down on the ground and forget about it and a few minutes later catch a glimpse of the colors out of the corner of your eye, happened to me once with a snake skin rifle sling while hunting on the ground.


----------



## gtfisherman (May 27, 2011)

bronco611 said:


> cool lookin bow but could scare the mess out of ya if you lay it down on the ground and forget about it and a few minutes later catch a glimpse of the colors out of the corner of your eye, happened to me once with a snake skin rifle sling while hunting on the ground.





there'd be a smell, a brown mess, and then I'd blow it in half with that ever present gun...


----------



## yote killa (Jun 1, 2011)

i read that snakeskin would waterproof it (to an extant)


----------



## RogerB (Jun 1, 2011)

yote killa said:


> i read that snakeskin would waterproof it (to an extant)



Probably more due to the glue you put them on with rather than the skin itself.


----------



## dtala (Jun 2, 2011)

Osage self bow with Texas Diamondback Rattlesnake skin covering. Deer antler tip overlays, carved like rattles and a head....







waterproof glue(Titebond III) will help waterproof some, good to use over sinew backing.

  troy


----------

